# Finding Lost Souls



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello All! I'll lay the foundation for the story here and what i would like for you to post if you're interested in joining in. 

Basic Info

Name:
Race:
Appearance:
Wargear:
Background:
Anything else you'd like to add:

The rules

I pretty much follow along all the rules anybody else lays down (i.e. no godmodding, flaming, etc.). In addition to this I want this to be a somewhat detailed rp so no one liners unless ooc. I'll decide who gets killed off (which i don't kill off characters unless the player requests for their character to be killed off). Feel free to add major events. I like twists and turns. Any other questions just ask. 

As for the story........

The world of Demagun V is a grave world, entirely devoted to the graves of the fallen warriors of the Emperor. The vast land was shrouded in green and blue grasses small shrubs and a tree here and there. It was a rather serene world and as such was suited for the purpose it was given. Eternal rest and peace for the dedicated work of the warriors of the Imperium. Hills and valleys rolled and sloped everywhere and in the occasional position there would be a lake or some other small body of water. There were fortifications of course. The Imperium left no world within its borders entirely unguarded. These fortifications seemed like blemishes upon the otherwise beautiful and calm world. Anti-orbital batteries and many other defenses were contained within the rockrete walls of the forts. At first glance the world might only seem to have a purpose to the Imperium and a small one at that. But as of late strange radio frequencies have been detected being emitted from the planet. These weren't the typical frequencies picked up from the fortifications on the planet but of something else. What else might be interested in such a world was unknown....


For my character....

Name: Zeros
Race: Blood Angel

Appearance: Taller than most astartes and of equally large build he was relatively young looking compared to most other chapter commanders. His hair was jet black and slicked back, not too long as to get in the way of combat. His eyes were just as black as his hair and the odd part was he had no pupils. Just two orbs of obsidian sat in the sockets. Some said looking into them too long filled one with a sense of fear and dread, that death lurked just a moment away. His facial features were sharp and angular and he always carried a stern look upon his face and those that knew him knew he was not one to prank with. 

Wargear: Mark V armor, lightning claw, plasma pistol, botler, frag and krak grenades. Known to use jump packs and a multitude of other weapons but the ones mentioned are the ones he almost always uses. 

Background: Zeros had been around for the heresy and had felt the touch of the red thirst and the black rage many times over and each time he thought he would be lost forever sentenced to adorn the black armor of the death company while forever in the grips of that accursed rage. He somehow managed each time to pull himself back from the edge. Finding the sanity and reason he needed to fight another day. He had fought alongside his primarch Sanguinius and witnessed firsthand the beauty of his chapters founder. The day he heard of the death of Sanguinius he went into isolation for nearly a century and to the imperial records he had been MIA, assumed dead from a battle with the Eldar on Grenarius III. He resurfaced a different man, changed though nobody knew quite how. Whispers that he was a traitor traveled among the legions. They spoke of how he might be tainted by the warp for though not a full fledged psyker he was able to bend very minute tastes of the warp to his whim. He still adorned the Mark V armor that was popular during the heresy. Every other battle brother had upgraded to the Mark VII or Mark VIII power armor yet for reasons only known to him, Zeros adorned and maintained this old relic. On more than one occasion the inquisition had payed him a visit. And each time they left in silence. Zeros never spoke of what he did in that century of isolation, the only thing that his fellow battle brothers knew was of his value as a commander and as the personification of death on the battlefield.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> In addition to this I want this to be a somewhat detailed rp so no one liners unless ooc.


The rules of roleplay threads discourage posts shorter than three sentences; so there should be little worry of one liners.


As for this RP, when is it supposed to be set? Your own character seems to be of the time of the Heresy, but there doesn't appear to be any indication of if this is the case or not for the RP as a whole.


What are the limitations on the characters? Can't be none, because then you run the risk of people throwing out the likes of baneblade commander and his tank, or titan princeps and his warlord, or greater daemon, or something extremely powerful or way out there because some members believe they need to stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The time is current day, my character background just pertains more the the heresy time. As far as characters go i suppose you're right. I would prefer people to keep things along the lines of sargents, commanders, soldiers and the like. Vehicle commanders i don't have much of a problem with (like if you want to be the driver in a land raider be my guest) but no greater daemons or titans.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Any race limitations? Like specific space marine chapters or only imperials and such? Am just curious if stuff like Grey Knights and Battle Sisters are allowed


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ill play as a basic battle brother, i want to do my own chapter, but if you want me to do aa blood angel space marine i will.

Name: Battle Brother Campus

Gear: Mk. VII Power Armour held in greaet condition, Bolter with Purity Seals hanging from the sides of it, Frag and Krak Grenades, Bolt Pistol

Apperence: Normal hieght to other Marines, his hair is short and cleanly cut, his beard is really short it is barley visible, all his hair is brown, his eyes are as blue as the ocean on his home planet, he has a huge scar on his rib cage and his cheek and nose, it goes down his face and onto his mid section, he got it by fighting a Genestealer, it cut through his armour, he had the Master of the Forge build him a new set of Armour

Background: Battle Brother Campus was selected for recuitment into the Emperors Hounds chapter when the Librarian inspecting him sensed great deeds in his future, ever sence he saw a Space Marine he liked them, he always dreamed of being so heroic, haveing the ability to kill with just the pull of a trigger, he favers the Bolter over all other weapons just because it is so small and it is deadly at meduim to short range, just what Campus exeles at. He was almost blessed with becoming a deadnought, but the Apthecary saved him by giving him the blood of the Master of the Chapter who has the strongest blood in the Chapter. Since that day, he was considered to be part of the Master, he keeps going over in his head why he was blessed, he couldnt find anything that he did that was honourable, but then he realized that the Master was his Brother, and that they had a friendship that couldnt be broken, he had that friendship with the whole Chapter.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

As long as you can work it into the story, any race is fine


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Couldn't figure out why a Grey Knight would be out there, guess I'll try my Battle Sister

*Name:* Rosalinde
*Race:* Human
*Rank:* Veteran Superior of the Order of Our Martyred Lady
*Appearance:* Rosalinde stands 6'2", with natural pure white hair, olive skin and vibrant red eyes, her frequent use of a helmet has left her face relatively unmarred, sporting only a Fleur De Lys Tattoo to show her devotion. Has a very athletic and acrobatic build with decent muscle definition gained from her crusade and early training in the Convent.
*Wargear:* She wears the dog tags of a deceased Guardsman whose heroics had saved her, standard convent power armour with a Sororitas helm, wielding a Stalker Pattern Bolter and a power sword, as well as standard issue bolt pistol side arm and assorted grenades.
*Background:* Rosalinde is a hardened veteran of hundreds of wars, yet she's still quite relatively young at the age of 24.
She grew up on Ophelia VII, home to the Convent Sanctorum itself where she was inducted at the age of 4 as a strong spirited orphan. Her training at such a young age and her unnatural strength of will allowed her to excel where others wouldn't, at the age of 19 she became one of the younger power armour clad Battle Sister the Convent had seen. From there she was sent to the battlefield and didn't return for over 5 years, purposely burying herself deeper and deeper into increasingly harsher wars and conflicts hoping to make the Emperor proud.
At some point in her crusade she developed a degree of comradery with a squad of guardsmen, being stuck in a heavily entrenched war saw the next few months of her life leading a ragtag group of guardsman and a few battle sisters. The end of the war resulted in the loss of most of her guardsman, one of which had sacrificed himself to seal their victory and save Rosalinde and the remainders of her squad.
She personally saw to the burial of that guardsman on Demagun V, and has taken to wearing the dogtags he had.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

crazy idea i just came up with...

can i be a dreadnought?
if so then this is my profile

Name: Brother Danner

Race: space marine dreadnought (if i can be Imperial Fists then i will be part of that chapter but if not then i will be a blood crazed Blood Angiel)

Weapons: Assaut cannon, close combat arm with heavy flamer

Bachground: Brother Danner was a sargent and when he was on a crusade against orks and when his squad was on an ifiltration mission he was shot and only thanks to the apothacary was he saved and put in a dreadnought. He has been in the dreadnought for over 50 years now, and is now a master of the skills needed to be a venrable dreadnought. Brother Danner has saved hundreds of his bretheren with his new form and he has been aworded with countless medals for his hardship. Brother Danner's only wish is that he dies for the emporier in battle.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Any chapters are fine for space marines. Dreadnought is fine too. Like I said, if you can work it into the story based on the intro than go right ahead


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Fred Thates.
Race: Human.
Rank: Commissar.
Appearance: He is about 6'3'' long, his hair is short and black. His eyes are dark brown.
Wargear: Bolt pistol and Power sword.
Background: Fred does not remember much of his life before being trained as a Commissar. After he was made a Commissar he has been in many battles before being sent to Demagun V.

I hope I can be a commissar.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Lord Melstip, bringer of darkness.
Race: Chaos, Night Lords chapter.
Rank: Chaos Lord
Apperance: Melstip has very short black hair, with teeth filled to the point they look like fangs. He has scars all over his face and has dark blue eyes.
Wargear: Jump Pack, Bolter and Power Sword.
Background: He was intially a sergeant in the 2nd company of the night lords during the emperors Grand crusade. He followed the Night Haunter dilligently and when he turned Melstip followed suit. After the loss on Terra he and several of his companions broke away from the Night Lords legion, were he became Lord of them. He is feared across several sectors for being merciless and appearing out of nowhere to rain destruction on a planet. hope its ok.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Do you mind if i can be a Iron Warrior-

Name: Arkias Ironfisted.

Race: Iron Warrior Chaos Space Marine.

Appearance: Arkias is a brutish form. Standing nearly a head taller than most marines he dwarfes nearly all. His armour resembles that of some kind of monster with chainmail hanging from his left shoulder and ending at his knees, he wears a pair of ammunition belts around his shoulders and across his body so they form a X shape. pipes run from his skull and down into his back, fluid constantly being slurped back and forth. His left eye is a obsidan black bionic that was replaced during the Siege of Terra while his white eye is grey in colour red scars cover the rest of his face like some gory tattoo. His lower jaw his a metal guard after it was smashed off my a Ultramarine Chaplain.

Weapons: A lightning claw with a inbuilt plasma weapon called Siegebreaker that take up his entire lower arm, grey pipes run from it up too his upper arm which is a power core that flashes with unholy powers. His lower left arm is missing, its now replaced by a simple skeletal arm that looks almost out of place from the bulky armour although it is extremly strong. 

Age: Unknown although extremly old. 

Background: A true son of Olympia Arkias was a member of the Iron Warriors 4th Grand Company Pre-Heresy but found himself and his disgruntled Squad was placed on a small frigate named _Ironson_ that would serve him and his small force right away into the 41st millenium. His squad served during the War Of Terra where Arkias found himself in a deadly duel with Rogal Dorn himself, it left the Iron Warrior battered and broken, his body dragged away from the battlefield where it was repaired. His squad retreated earlier than the rest of the force none of them wanting too lose their precious commander. Arkias was redirected from his current position after he picked up a signal from the world of Demagun V...........


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm reusing this character from a previous rp ('cept with a slightly altered name), but won't be able to make any more posts till Thursday or Friday as I'm visiting family.

Name: Jeddon Curion

Race: Imperial Guard

Rank: Sanctioned Psyker

Appearance: He's short, stooped and thin to the point he looks anorexic and wears a dull greenish coloured robes. He is very young with bright, if slightly confused, features and his hair is a light brown. His eyes are a sparkly blue but whenever he uses his powers they dilate and make his whole eyes turn black. He carries a brass staff with the imperial aquila on the end.

Wargear: Apart from the staff and the psychic powers he also wields a laspistol, against many people's advisement.

Background: Jeddon was traumatized by the death of his older brother when he was 13 and it caused the emergence of his powers. Unbeknownst to the authorities they locked him in a mental hospital for five years until a passing Inquisitor spotted the real reason for his ranting. He spent another year being trained where he promptly seems to have forgotten his time spent in a straight jacket and his powers proved highly powerful. If it wasn't for his lack of, well, sanity he may be one of the youngest Primaris Psykers recorded at the age of 19. Jeddon always has to be watched closely as he is completely mad, sporting several different personalities, mostly childlike and with some only occurring in specific peoples presence. For example the most common is him being completely at ease with some people, viciously distrustful of others, desperately fearful of some and occasionally even refusing to acknowledge other's existence. He has been attached one of(?) the Imperial guard regiments on the planet to combat any chaos threats (as they appear to be the only enemies so far).

Hope this is good for you. . .


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Name: Rune Priest Remus Maximus
Race: Space Wolves Successor Chapter; Revenants of the Wolf
Appearance: Akin to normal Wolves armour, though the grey is darker, always helmeted, heavily battle-scarred armour, 
Wargear: Power Axe and plasma pistol, Wolf pelt and various talismans
Background:unknown, all known is that he came out of the warp, he has no memory of his background
Anything else you'd like to add: skilled CC specialist


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Since I haven't been in any RPs for a while, I'd like to join this one.. question though.. is it possible to have a retinue of some kind? I want to play my inquisitress from the fenix sector crisis thread by necrosis ( that thread sadly went dead )


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Nobody expects the emperor's Inquisition!*

Right, here she is, since I got the green light for her.

Character Sheet:
Name: Daniela Garth
Apparant Age: 29
Gender: Female
Appearance: small, thin, wiry built, with blue eyes and white blond hair.
Position: Inquisitor
Weapons: Elegant Sword(her valedictorian award from the schola progenium, a masterwork NORMAL sword), needle pistol(given to her when she went on her initial solo missions as acolyte), Digital weapon(An heirloom), psy tracker, inquisitorial Mandate(bequethed on her by the inquisitor lord at her promotion to full inquisitor).
Armour: Carapace
Squad Size: 4 henchmen

Michael Wright - Ex-Arbiter, carapace armour, Shotgun, targeter, frag and krak grenades.
TaurLogis - Autosavant ( sage ) - built in lasblaster ( laspistol )
Deirde Slade - Sister Hospitaler( medic ) - las pistol
Scoot - Servo Skull ( familiar ) - built in lasblaster ( laspistol )

Background: Daniela was always a quick student at the schola progenium, making valedictorian of her class, she had hoped to become a sister dialogus of the order of the candle, however, in the shadows other things were afoot.
After her graduation, she was instructed to board a ship that she thought would go to Ophelia for her training as a sister, instead, she boarded the vessel of an inquisitor lord, who decided that her talent could be better used by the imperium under his tutelage.
After some adjustment to her 'new' carreer, she spent several years assisting the inquisitor on various missions, several of which she had to go out on her own and use his contacts to approach cases from another direction while he investigated matters on another level.
Because of her success at such missions, when the opportunity for a true mission to test her came, he promoted her to the rank of Full inquisitor, and sent a few of his henchmen with her on the mission.
Gathering her own people, she set off on a starliner for the fenix system, finally arriving at the planet of Monetson to solve the mystery of mutation.

Other Info:
Michael Wright is a former lower level Arbitor who assisted her in uncovering several rather unflattering and heretical things about his superiors. Due to him having to break the rules as arbitor for this, this cost him his carreer, since he could not reveal the reason behind this being an inquisitor's orders.
After this debacle, Michael abandoned his career as an arbitor and became part of Daniela's group of close affliates.

Deirdre is one of Daniela's old schola progenium friends, having been trained as a sister hospitaler, she was rather distraught at Daniela not being at the sisterhood when she arrived, but once Daniela found her again after her training was more than glad to join her old friend in the pursuit of heretics.

Taur Logis is an autosavant, a human, modified to such an extent that he is fully interfaced with a cogitor system, allowing him to access large amounts of data in the blink of an eye, sift through them, filter them. His systems have several connection ports, allowing him to interface with various imperial machinery to display gathered information, or to access imperial data storage and other imperial systems.
He has proven invaluable to Daniela for his ability to bypass most security systems on imperial worlds, allowing her discrete access to restricted information for her missions.
According to the tech priests who presented him to her, he is fully conditioned and pretty much only a machine, however, since his inclusion into her team, and her nicknaming him 'Toro', he has built up a personality of sorts, in the form of a dryly humourous individual.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, there seems to be enough for me to get the action thread started but I'll give it one more day for anybody else that wants to join to post. Tomorrow I'll start up the action thread and recruitment will be closed


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Zeros I doubt ill be able too get a post in tomorow 'cause ive got too meet up with a mate friday ill get a post up for you


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

It's ok. Like i said, I'm giving this one more day for any others that want to join and I won't be starting the action until the afternoon tomorrow (Thursday EST)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Am i too late?
If not
I would like to be a thousand sons sorceror
Name: Kestra Coran
Chapter; Thousand son
Rank: Sorceror
Wargear: Power armour, Force Weapon, Bolt pistol with inferno bolts
Appearance: Tall dark and striking. He would be classed as handsome but for the madness that lies within his dark blue eyes. He is tall yet as powerful as all astartes and when warp assisted like any psyker he is nigh on unstoppable. 
Background: Was present at the fall of prospero and was forced to watch his lifes work burned to cinders when he was captured by the wolves. The sight and the humiliating torture he was put through in the librarys of prospero unhinged him momentarily. He released a blast of warp energy that incinerated the ruined library and almost killed him. he was found by another sorceror and he was healed mentally and physically by Ahriman himself who saw his potential and attempted to induct him into the cabal that cast the rubric. Kestra agreed and was thus thrown into the warp with Ahriman. He strolled through the warp creating a small warband that was inducted into a larger group.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

alright. You're not too late as everyone's still just making entrances


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry if this is a little late....

Name: Lord Kragnor of the World eater legion

Race: Chaos space marine

Appearance: Kragnor wears blood red terminator armour adorned with trophies from countless battles. He has stern features and his hair is completely shaved leaving a bald head. Two short horns protrude from his skull giving him a demonic appearance. His mouth is laden with sharp fangs. 

Wargear: Terminator armour, huge chain axe, Combi bolter/flamer and melta grenades.

Background: Kragnor war originally a space wolf until he turned traitor after being elevated to the rank of captain. At the time he was stationed on the planet of Unilate 4 fighting a losing battle against a endless green skin horde. He and his traitorous space wolf pledged them selves to khorn then slaughtered all other imperial forces on the planet and fled to the eye of terror. Since then Kragnor lead his warband (which hade swelled in size) on countless raids against any and all enemies even fellow worshipers of chaos…..


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright. Anybody wanting to join please do so soon. Once the entrances have been made and done with in the action thread you'll need to pm me about joining


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lord Ramo is way till tomorow if i remember rightly so wont be able too make a post till then


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm gonna be gone from Monday to Thursday next week. Sorry for the inconvenience. . .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Do we get a free reign on this thing or are you going to give us updates because until i know ii have no idea what too do


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Mista 
Race: Daemon-host
Appearance: Mista has horns coming out of her head and two daemonic wings. She has dark blonde hair and blue eyes. She wears barely any clothes and has many chains placed around her body to make sure she is loyal to her Inquisitor.
Wargear: Power weapon and a las pistol.
Background: Mista was born on a hive world that was being attack by followers of Nurgle. She joined a zealot squad and fought against cultist. The battles she engaged were bloody ones. Yet during one of the final battles Mista was badly injured. She was taken away to receive medical attention. At the end of the war most of the zealots had been killed. After the war an Inquisitor arrived and began to look for any remaining traces of heresy. During his pursuit he met up with Mista and was impressed with her zeal and devotion. Mista assisted the Inquisitor in his mission and after that she was made into a Crusader to protect the Inquisitor. Mista went on several missions with her Inquisitor yet in one mission she was badly injured retrieving an artifact. Her injury paralyzed her from the neck down. Thus the Inquisitor asked Mista if she wanted to continue her service to the Imperium. Mista said she would give up anything to serve the Emperor. That is when the Inquisitor began to do a ritual using the new artifact he had just acquired. With this artifact he sealed a word bearer daemon prince inside of Mista.
Anything else you'd like to add: Mista will randomly generate one out of six psychic powers.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Uhm Necro.. who will be controlling your demon host? since they don't travel without being on a very short leash, unless you're on the loose.
( and no, Daniela is a puritan, she would never employ a demon host willingly )


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Uhm Necro.. who will be controlling your demon host? since they don't travel without being on a very short leash, unless you're on the loose.
> ( and no, Daniela is a puritan, she would never employ a demon host willingly )


The Inquisitor will be hidden but he will somewhere in the planet or nearby. He has ways of watching my Daemonhost. He is also a very powerfully psycher. On top of that Mista is able to hold off the daemon for now. So it might be a while before the daemon takes control.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Post at will in the action thread. When you can enter go ahead and enter. Like I said as long as things make sense post on.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Hah, lucky I didn't play my Grey Knight, Mista would have a lot of bolts in her before the end of this RP


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

blazinvire said:


> Hah, lucky I didn't play my Grey Knight, Mista would have a lot of bolts in her before the end of this RP


But why would a Grey Knight show up on the planet at the beginning of the rp?


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe use some imagination? I dunno, his teleport was super-hijacked? Drop pod misfired? He randomly felt drawn to this planet because of his psyker-side forewarning him of the taint of chaos?
Grey Knight liason for the Blood Angel's forces as a precaution incase of Chaos/Daemon infestation?

There's lots of reasons, some a little abstract but a reason nonetheless
And besides, my Grey Knight character is a bit like Justicar Alaric so he tends to bend the rules every so often

But then again, I'm not playing my grey knight so... yeah


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Like I said, if you can work it into the story, you're good. Imagination and creativity are good and make for interesting stories.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Just wondering but is the guard regiment on this planet all male or is it a mix?


----------

